# So Upset



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry about your groom =/

I'll sometimes do ears before the bath, I'll sometimes do ears after the bath. If I do them after, I explain to the owner the dog is going to feel gritty for a bit, but the feeling will go away quickly.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That sucks. :\ 
So you're saying they didn't even shave his face at all, just trimmed his whiskers? ...have they ever groomed a poodle before? O: wth. That is so weird.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! That's really too bad. I hope that they are going to fix what they can when you go back. It's hard to believe that they messed that up so bad. Makes me wonder, too, if they have ever done a poodle before!
_


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'd be fairly frustrated. 
my sister took her dog in and specifically said, DO NOT TOUCH HER HEAD except for clipping the face.
the woman cut the topknot. 

my groomer isn't the greatest, but she's been fairly respectful of my wishes ... however i've been doing the full groom since cameo spent the day showing me what to do for basic grooming.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Some groomers are lazy and won't brush out a dog. I'll do up to 30 minutes of brushing/dematting before I figure it's too much for the dog to handle..but most standard poodles de-matt pretty easily if he was tangled in places.

No real excuse for not shaving his face. Is he really bad for his groom where they would have been unable to do it safely? That would be the only reason I could see for not shaving the face properly. I have had one standard that couldn't have his face shaved..even with 2 people trying to hold him I couldn't get the face done without hurting him or myself...but i nicely explained it to the owner and told her if she brought him in more often and as he got used to the process eventually we could do it (it took 3 more visits but we got it!)

I hope you find a really good groomer who can do better next time. 

I would look in your local area, check with small-business grooming salons and check the reviews on the places for your next groom.

Or if you are ever in the Charlotte, NC area bring Mason to me. I'd be happy to do his groom!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

fcmorel77,

You're not that far from me. Only about 40+/- minutes! I'd be happy to groom your baby


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

How might have been too wiggly yet to do a nice job. I know that we get dogs that take several grooms before they behave, and others are good the first time. Did they say why the TK was cut so short? Is this the same groomer you used the first time?
I normally pluck ears and do nails before the bath. but plucking the ears can make a dog leery of having its head held, etc. So occasionally the ears get done after the TK is trimmed.
Did the groomer say why they didn't do what you requested?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Cameo said:


> fcmorel77,
> 
> You're not that far from me. Only about 40+/- minutes! I'd be happy to groom your baby


do it. you'll be glad.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel your frustration! I am having a difficult time finding a groomer that knows poodles! Just cutting hair is NOT what I'm wanting for my girl! i want Ruby to be styled like a poodle!!! Anyone know a groomer near Greenville SC?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wish you lived around here, I'd be happy to groom your dog too. Everyone in my salon has started giving me all the curly coated breeds since I've just started getting good at scissoring. So I get all the poodles, bichons, mixes, ect.. lol.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

I always pluck ears before the bath for that very reason. Some groomers are lazy and just shave a dog instead of brushing out small amounts of matting. A little patience goes a long way for wiggely pups.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I always tell the groomers that if they are going to use plucking powder to do it before they wash. It leaves a nasty feel that does not go away and it makes the hair stringy and looking unwashed. 

I took Jackson to a very high dollar place that did a beautiful job of scissoring. But I very specifically said that I wanted to keep his big lion-like mane. What did he do? He clipped him down to one length all over except his topknot and his ankle bracelets. Yes, it will grow back but I won't be going back unless I'm ready for the lazy-groomers kennel clip. Jackson gets combed to the roots at least three times a week and I'm especially vigilant when I'll be taking him in for a groom, so there was no reason except for laziness.

My search for the perfect groomer continues.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Groomer Search*

I to have been searching for a groomer, I'm not that picky just want a nice all over cut! Right now I do it myself, but would really like to find a groomer that really LIKES spoos! Most, so far, just tolerate having to do one let alone two. With the popularity of other breeds seem like of all the groomers I've been to they just want to shave them down, I can do that, what I can't do is a nice lamb or sporting trim! I will be trying another place soon, went in and talked to them and have hope! but until then I love all the tips on this forum. Would love to find a groomer who acually owns a spoo, now that would be perfect!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Some groomers don't like grooming standard poodles because of the time it takes to groom them. Say a standard groom is 50 bucks and it takes the groomer three hours start to finish (including bath, drying, brushing, clipping) and that groomer makes 50% commission, that groomer would make 25 dollars from that groom.

Most groomers can do at least two small dogs within a three hour time frame, and say a shih tzu groom is 36 and a schnauzer is 40, the groomer would make 18 from the shih tzu, and 20 from the schnauzer, being a total of 38 dollars from two small dogs.

Grooming standards for many groomers is a loss of money, since you can see grooming one standard makes them 25, while grooming two small dogs in that time makes 38. If they were booked another dog with the standard, they may try to rush the groom, making it crappy, or just doing an all over cut and (hope not) hope that the standard doesn't come back? I don't know.

I hope you find a groomer that'll do what you want!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.:bird: I truly do understand the time concept and really am willing to pay for that time, I did people hair for 30 years and get time and product is money. I do like getting them done together, less stressfull for them, they do not like being separated from each other. So when I book appts it is always for 2, so search goes on, finding a groomer is like finding a good hairstylist it just takes time. I will continue to groom at home for little longer while it's hot, but in the fall and winter months I like them a little longer, hot months they swim most everyday so, I just keep them short.


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Id groom them for you if you lived in Ohio. Im a groomer, and I have a Spoo so of course poodles are my specialty. Alot of groomers are just about the money, and that is unfortunate. Im in it for the love of dogs.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Gailforce said:


> Alot of groomers are just about the money, and that is unfortunate. Im in it for the love of dogs.


I have to jump on my soapbox here! I find blanket statements like this rather insulting and the insinuation that ALOT of groomers don't love the dogs, pfft! While it's TRUE that there are SOME groomers that are doing this as a J.O.B. the majority of US do it because we love the pets! BUT, I will say also, running a salon is NOT cheap and our tools and equipment cost thousands of $. Not to mention insurance, taxes, rent, utilitites, association fees, supplies, and the list goes on! We HAVE to think of the $$$$ when we are grooming and while that may seem cold, greedy, or selfish (and I can see how it can be misconstrewed) that's the facts. 

Do standards take time to do? YES, a lot of time!!! Can we perhaps make more by taking smaller, easier dogs? Yes, perhaps. But, you must think of it this way. We can only charge what the market will bear and when we have to charge $100 for a groom, how many are going to go to the cheaper groomer because of cost? Quite a few! I can't tell you how many times I've heard "why do you charge so much?" "so-and-so only charged me X" Well, why are they now looking for a new groomer? I am in business to make a living, but it just so happens that my living comes along with something I LOVE!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes I do understand the cost of running a business, and I do not expect a private salon to charge Petco prices. That being said, I do not make blanket statements about people or breeds. I just am looking for a groomer that actually likes spoos, or least appreciates the breed, I am quite willing to pay for it, what I'm not willing to pay for is a groomer that slaps on a 4F and sends home a shaved, sticky dog, I can do that! I also did people hair for 30 years and understand the problem of " Why do you charge so Much", I am very happy to find this forum to help me until I find a groomer,


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmmmm...well I never said groomers dont love dogs, guess you would have to love dogs to get into grooming in the first place. As a full time groomer for many years, the cost of tools,equipment, and upkeep can at times be unbelievable. But, not all groomers love what they do. Most do, some dont. Finding a good poodle groomer can be difficult, but if I could only groom poodles everyday I totally would!


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks for the support! 

I admit, I did go to petco, it's close to home and honestly the first groom was not all that bad. There were some faults, but I chalked it up to Mason not being comfortable on the table and figured it would get better as he became more experianced being handled. I did ask the girl who did him how he was through the groom (I have been working with him regularly since his first groom), she said he was just fine. I did notice when I sent him back in that he was doing a *lot* of tail wagging, but I think I would be able to handle that much better than his jumping around, sitting, laying down, all over wiggling that I witnessed during his first groom! He was otherwise still for her.

He had no mats at all, I comb him almost nightly. It maybe not all over every night but w/in 3 days his whole body has been covered pretty thoroughly, and I always concentrate on his trouble spots that get messy daily. So I don't think there's any excuse as far as mats go. 

I took him back today, had the lady who did him the first time look him over and even she was apalled at what the other girl had done. She says she can fix him to some degree, at the very least make him look presentable while it all grows out. He goes in Thursday morning. She is going to have a little much on her plate though, with the ear powder all over him it's making it very difficult for me to comb him as his hair is just sticking to the comb and getting broken. I told her this and she said she wasn't surprised, the ear powder dries the coat out. 

Here are a couple of pictures of Mason as he is now, hopefully Thursday night I will be able to post something better!
the back of his TK sheared








He even looks embarassed here!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh lord poor boy. 

what i've found with places like petsmart/petco etc- is you have a groomer you like stick with that groomer. The skills and experience in those places (well like any shop) can be all over the place... 

i've had ones who just graduated the course try to tell me they could show trim my aussie.... ummmm no hun you can't. sorry- you can bath her- but if scissors touch her i'll be VERY angry. many of them have no experience with certain breeds/styles and are literally grooming out of the book (which yes i fully admit i did with a scottie last weekend *L*)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I work at Petco, and have only been grooming for two years, and a lot of people LOVE my grooming, so it's really like pulling straws. When you get a groom you really like, ASK for that groomers name and request them for your next groom, and all others beyond that.

P.s. Don't get the spa works, just get the basic groom. 

Ugh, yeah, you got a horrible groomer. Have that woman fix him up good. We're training a bather to groom, and I'm really beating down into her how to groom poodles by making her practice on, and WATCH my standards being groomed.

It's not hard to not get ear powder all over the dog.. as long as you put a small amount into the ear and use what you need. My guess is she poured it in, overflowed it, and shook the excess out.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have taken the girls to a private groomer, Petsmart and Petco had mixed results. the best was a groomer at Petco, but she was gone the next time :rolffleyes: and the girl that did them was not very good. I think I will go to a private groomer this next time, ( in buisness since 1990, good rep) so I can develope a lasting relationship with them. Already talked to them and feel pretty good about it. I have nothing against Petco, just the turnover, hard to get the same person long term.

Oh and Fluffy if you were in the Phoenix I would let you groom them! guess I could call every Petco in the valley and ask if any have a Spoo!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You should call every grooming salon and ask if any of their groomers has a spoo! For one, they'll know how to groom them, and two, they obviously love the breed.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I've been off the board for over a week, and look what happens. I'll PM you the name of the groomer I"m using for Nora. She's in Five Points, and has done an excellent job so far. I've also used Oberlin Road Animal Hospital and gotten good results.


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> P.s. Don't get the spa works, just get the basic groom.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I occasionally get the works on Mayoke, never specified for Mason so I assume they just did the basic. Is there a specific reason you say not to? Isn't the extra conditioning beneficial to the poodle coat? I did it on Mayoke because he would get very dry skin in the winter up in CT and it always seemed to make him feel better. Ofcourse now I have found the wonders of Aveeno moisturizing shampoo and conditioner ( I believe it was whitepoodles that mentioned it, if so Thank You!)


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a kind of off-topic question for some of the groomers out there...How do I ask the groomer to trim my dog the way I'd like? My little shih tzu mix dog gets groomed every 8 weeks and I keep him bathed and brushed between trim downs. Whenever I drop him off at his appointment I leave directions for the groomer on what I'd like to have done. I also bring in an example picture of him when he was groomed really well at his old groomer. Unfortunately, that groomer that really took the time with him and did a great job moved out of state. All I ask for is a short trim all-over but leave his top knot long. It's not really a lot of hair up there but for some reason they shave it down to the same length as the body every single time. I've tried several different groom shops over the years (he's 8 years old and has been getting groomed since he was a pup) and nearly all of them nod and smile when I request a longer top knot but when I pick him up it's all gone and there isn't really an explanation as to why it was lopped off.I try not to be too picky about a little hair but he seriously looks like a shaved rat without his curls on top.  At this point I've pretty much given up any hope of finding a good groomer in my area. Is there another way I could pose my request to my groomer so I get what I'd like to see on my dog? Thanks


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Be SPECIFIC is about all I can suggest. Like, be really picky and say it more than once. And see if you can talk to t he groomer herself in case you're talking to a receptionist or bather or something...


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice flyingduster. You're right about the talking to the right person bit. Now that I think about it, most groom shops have several employees and maybe I'm not talking to the person who will be grooming my dog. I'll try this next time!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Cameo said:


> fcmorel77,
> 
> You're not that far from me. Only about 40+/- minutes! I'd be happy to groom your baby


Oh I wish you were near me!!!! lol anyhone here a groomer near Albany, Kingston or Catskill NY?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

and whe you come in with a picture (leave it with them) and pick him up and it's NOT like that- cal them on it... 

"HI i brought this picture we discussed how i don't want this part of him cut short and now it is> can you please explain why you did not do the groom job the way i requested?"


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

neVar said:


> and whe you come in with a picture (leave it with them) and pick him up and it's NOT like that- cal them on it...
> 
> "HI i brought this picture we discussed how i don't want this part of him cut short and now it is> can you please explain why you did not do the groom job the way i requested?"


I appreciate when a client brings in a picture, but I will be honest here, it's not always possible to do the same thing that is pictured. Granted, the clip should RESEMBLE the picture as much as possible, but hair is not always the same texture, length, etc and just not always going to ACT the same way. It's also good to remember, A LOT of pictures you find (unless taken by an individual) are retouched and some show pictures that are taken of show dog's, well, those dogs are wearing wiggies (sometimes). So it's not always feasable to expect an exact replica on your dog. Just have realistic expectations


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Oh I wish you were near me!!!! lol anyhone here a groomer near Albany, Kingston or Catskill NY?


I think I might know of a mobile groomer up that way! I can check for you if you'd like or I can pm you with her business name.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The spa works at petco is NOT worth it. The shampoo is nice..don't get me wrong (in fact it's the spa brand made by tropiclean i believe) but it's not worth the extra price you pay for it from the petco salon. Then they also spray some perfume on the dog and you get a dumb charm. Don't waste your money. The fact that they tell you it's better for the coat..etc..is a load of bull! It's a marketing ploy..hell yeah the groomers are going to push it because they make extra commission off of it. It is a fantastic shampoo though! If you would like to use it on your dog purchase it yourself and bring it WITH you to the salon and request that the bathers use your product instead of their own. You are basically then providing your own spa works at a fraction of the cost!

When I worked at Petco the groomers absolutely loved me (i was a bather at the time) but 90% of the people I checked in I sold a spa works package to..and I NEVER saw any of that commission I did it because it was my job..and i'm good at my job!

It's one of the reasons I didn't like Petco. I felt like I was more forced to push sales and products..and when they started training me how to groom it was all about how to save time and get as many dogs in and out as possible. If there is one thing I hate...it's feeling RUSHED.

In fact..petco sells the product on their shelves...http://www.petco.com/product/103990...in-Shampoo-For-Dogs.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch you can get your own bottle for a fraction of the price! The rice flower is my favorite! I also love the white pear perfume made by spa as well. Petco will have all sorts of scents available in their salon depending on the season/holiday..many are not available in store..but the rice flower is one of the better ones in my opinion.

I work in a private salon now..I might only do 4-5 dogs a day..and that's just fine with me. I don't have to push extra/useless products..the grooming prices cost more but at the same time we use higher quality shampoo and we can spend as much time as needed on the dog!

Now..I won't say bad things about Petco..because as everyone stated it depends where you go (and Fluffyspoos works at one and i'm sure she does a fantastic job). If I had worked in a place with someone like her..perhaps I'd still be there! So, just do like she suggested..call places..find out who owns a standard poodle..talk to the groomer before you drop your dog off. 

A groomer who genuinely loves what they do and values you as a client will gladly take the time to talk to you and explain why they do what they do..and many will even give you a tour of the salon!

Never be afraid to ask for references either. A proud groomer will gladly give you names/numbers of people who can vouch for their services.

I also keep a photo album of my grooms in the front of the shop so clients can look through and see if my "style" is what they want on their dog! I encourage all groomers to do the same. It makes people feel comfortable..and also makes them feel like you love what you do..and why wouldn't we? I adore my job..it's hard work..but I look forward to going to work every single day!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Totally! 

When I rescued bernie- i took in a picture of the GT and said "THIS IS what i would like to work towards" and my friend went GREAT. lets take a look at him. OK this is what i think we should do- lets take this down Here and here- i'll try to save as much as i can HERE but i might have to take it shorter- and then next grooms we'll let this this and this grow out more. 

Voila communication on both sides- i walked out extactic over the groom (though ended up taking the ears shorter) and had a dog whose base groom was not hard to work towards the GT in . .


----------

